# Solved: folder gone after permission change



## seantera (Feb 4, 2011)

A user decided to try to make her folder on the network drive more secure by going into the properties, then security. Once she was here, according to her, she clicked edit, then she clicked deny. She has no idea who, users/groups, was selected when she clicked deny, which makes me think it was either 'everyone' or 'SYSTEM'. Also she clicked deny 'full control' which denies everything. 

Now the folder is gone. I can restore the folder from my backups, but when I found them in the restore wizard, the last modified dates seemed pretty old. I just took a backup last night too. ???symantec backup exec 12.5 

My question is: is there a different way to get that folder back without using my backup restore? 

the server that holds the shares is running MS Server 08 R2. the workstation that the user was using has XP Pro 32bit.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you logged onto the server as admin and looked for the folder in a DOS window? I am sure it is still there it is just not viewable. If you can at least access it there you can change the folder permissions using xcalcs

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318754


----------

